
DeepMind's Gated Linear Networks in NumPy, PyTorch, TensorFlow and JAX - aiwabdn
https://github.com/aiwabdn/pygln
======
aiwabdn
\- We have come up with implementations of GLN from the paper in NumPy,
PyTorch, TensorFlow and JAX. Check it out here:
[https://github.com/aiwabdn/pygln](https://github.com/aiwabdn/pygln) \-
Comments, feedback, pointers, use-case suggestions are all very welcome :)

